# Cigars sold in humidity packs.



## Heathen1990 (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried any cigars sold in their own humidity packs? The main ones I see sold by the Walgreens by my house are the Punch, Macanudo and Excalibur cigars. Been wanting to try one but didn't know if they would be worth the money. I guess you can say I didn't trust them being sold at Walgreens and being in their own humidity packs.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

Humi packs scare me sometimes. There is really no way to know the RH. That being said, they are usually fine. If they're being put on the shelves with humidity packs, I would assume someone there knows a little something about cigars. Maybe that is optimistic. 

The real issue is that punch, macanudo, and excalibur are a waste of time IMO. Go buy some quality sticks from a cigar shop


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

These?









I had one that was included in an order. I think it was the Macanudo. Being free, it was ok. A little over humidified for my taste.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Heathen1990 said:


> Has anyone tried any cigars sold in their own humidity packs? The main ones I see sold by the Walgreens by my house are the Punch, Macanudo and Excalibur cigars. Been wanting to try one but didn't know if they would be worth the money. I guess you can say I didn't trust them being sold at Walgreens and being in their own humidity packs.


DE sells these in "G-Fresh" packs and it's guaranteed to be at correct RH and smoke good. I have on of these but have yet to open it, so iunno, if you really wanted to, you could just open them and put the sticks in your humi - voila!

and as for bashing Punch, Macanudo and Excaliburs... whatever- there are PLENTY of people on this site that love these brands, and none of them are well-known for being crap, so it's kind of lame to be bashing cigars based on your personal tastes when the OP is asking about if they are safe to buy on a "quality" standard, with them being in these packs (all 3 brands are definitely sold at reputable cigar shops)

As to the question: "worth the money"? I'd say it depends on how much they are up-charging you for these cigars vs what it'd cost you to buy them without the humidity packs. None of these should be really expensive.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I have seen these popping up at all the Fastrip locations in my area. I have checked them out but I probably wouldn't buy any unless I was for some reason somewhere and wanted a cigar but didn't have any or didn't want to drive home or there isn't a B&M close by. however I was just thinking that they might be perfect for a zombie apocalypse kit. but I am sure if the world was ending I would already have something nice


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I saw some of these at a gas station that at one time had an acrylic humidor that only the owner took care of. Some decent sticks but,,, to bad the owner was not there enough to maintain them.

I actually considered picking up a couple for an overnite camping trip. The gimmick intrigued me more than the selection so I passed and will continue to carry my almost indestructable traveldor with cigars I know I will enjoy.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I have one in my fishing vest that I keep behind the seat of my truck. I haven't smoked it yet because I haven't had a bad fishing day yet this year. Sooner or later I'll have a day when they aren't biting, and I'm sure it will be a fine cigar.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I bought an Acid Blondie in one of these at my local gas station. It actually had a tiny boveda packet inside...about a square inch in size. I believe it was a 69% RH packet. Anyway I kept the thing for about 2 months before finally opening it and smoking it. I didn't love the cigar, but it was definitely at the proper humidity.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I've seen these, but haven't bit yet, none are really my taste. The knowledge of a halfway decent stick available at convenience type stores has been stored away in the back of my mind in case I'm out and about and want a smoke.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just smoked a Macunudo from a humi pack and it was OK, burn had some issues and I had to chuck it 2/3 through. I got it for free from a famous order so no loss there.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> and as for bashing Punch, Macanudo and Excaliburs... whatever- there are PLENTY of people on this site that love these brands, and none of them are well-known for being crap, so it's kind of lame to be bashing cigars based on your personal tastes when the OP is asking about if they are safe to buy on a "quality" standard, with them being in these packs (all 3 brands are definitely sold at reputable cigar shops


Looks like a hit a nerve? Sorry bro. I just don't care for those cigars. It's my opinion. I'm not bashing them. But on a cigar forum I'm gonna give my opinion about cigars.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

acarlitz said:


> Looks like a hit a nerve? Sorry bro. I just don't care for those cigars. It's my opinion. I'm not bashing them. But on a cigar forum I'm gonna give my opinion about cigars.


Nah, I don't own stock in any cigar companies, but it seemed like you weren't really answering the OP's question, as to the quality of the packs, or if they work. It seems kind of silly to me, especially in a cigar forum, to say that entire brands are a waste of money, as without much reason to back it up, it seems similar to bashing.

Yeah, you might not enjoy them, but each person's tastes are their own, so it's kind of rude to be passing off advice like "they're a waste" when others may have a desire to try them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, I now have my quest for the day. Will be on a hunt for, hopefully a couple of prepacked Punch cigars. One will be opened and put in a tupperdor for a week or so and the other will be smoked ROTB. Since atmosphere is important for me while smoking, the cigar in a bag will be smoked somewhere close to the purchase point, under a bridge, at a park or rest area or, maybe even at a bar or other Derelict hang-out. 

Not very scientific, but the other cigar will probably be smoked at my man gazebo.

Some notes will be taken, depending on local conditions (and mental, too) while smoking these. Then, even though my palate has been abused by to many things in excess, a somewhat biased and disturbing report will be given here so anyone who is brave or dumb enough can read the results.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I can see a couple applications for these (hiking, rafting trips, last minute pick up for an evening when traveling), but I don't think I would buy them for something as simple as taking on the golf course a couple times a week. Next time I see one I'll snag it and check it out.


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> OK, I now have my quest for the day. Will be on a hunt for, hopefully a couple of prepacked Punch cigars. One will be opened and put in a tupperdor for a week or so and the other will be smoked ROTB. Not very scientific, but the other cigar will probably be smoked at my man gazebo.
> 
> a somewhat biased and disturbing report will be given here so anyone who is brave or dumb enough can read the results.


I'm anxiously awaiting said report. I applaud your bravery and selflessness to potentially sacrifice an opportunity for an enjoyable smoke so you can report back on this mystery. I will think kind thoughts of you as you forge on into unconsecrated territory.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

It got me going too! I really dig Punch, especially the Uppercut which is very popular! All the sampler packs I've gotten come with a 69 rh boveda tucked in there. That's the hallmark of quality!


SeanTheEvans said:


> Nah, I don't own stock in any cigar companies, but it seemed like you weren't really answering the OP's question, as to the quality of the packs, or if they work. It seems kind of silly to me, especially in a cigar forum, to say that entire brands are a waste of money, as without much reason to back it up, it seems similar to bashing.
> 
> Yeah, you might not enjoy them, but each person's tastes are their own, so it's kind of rude to be passing off advice like "they're a waste" when others may have a desire to try them.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

madbricky said:


> It got me going too! I really dig Punch, especially the Uppercut which is very popular! All the sampler packs I've gotten come with a 69 rh boveda tucked in there. That's the hallmark of quality!


Sorry. I just never liked punch, especially. I never tried the CC, but the ones I have had seemed bland with an awkward taste to them. But I haven't had them in many years. What would you recommend I try?


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> OK, I now have my quest for the day. Will be on a hunt for, hopefully a couple of prepacked Punch cigars. One will be opened and put in a tupperdor for a week or so and the other will be smoked ROTB. Since atmosphere is important for me while smoking, the cigar in a bag will be smoked somewhere close to the purchase point, under a bridge, at a park or rest area or, maybe even at a bar or other Derelict hang-out.
> 
> Not very scientific, but the other cigar will probably be smoked at my man gazebo.
> 
> Some notes will be taken, depending on local conditions (and mental, too) while smoking these. Then, even though my palate has been abused by to many things in excess, a somewhat biased and disturbing report will be given here so anyone who is brave or dumb enough can read the results.


This is the kind of review sounds like it will be right in my wheelhouse!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

What's your tastes? Rare Corojo and Uppercut are great for the slots they fill. Uppercut is a flavorful full and Corojo is just that, a solid med/full Corojo tangy spicy.


acarlitz said:


> Sorry. I just never liked punch, especially. I never tried the CC, but the ones I have had seemed bland with an awkward taste to them. But I haven't had them in many years. What would you recommend I try?


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

acarlitz said:


> Sorry. I just never liked punch, especially. I never tried the CC, but the ones I have had seemed bland with an awkward taste to them. But I haven't had them in many years. What would you recommend I try?


I don't have a lot of experience with the brand, but give the Bareknuckle a try. I bought a flight sampler of 'em a while back and they are anything but bland.


----------



## LikeAPuma (Apr 30, 2014)

acarlitz said:


> Sorry. I just never liked punch, especially. I never tried the CC, but the ones I have had seemed bland with an awkward taste to them. But I haven't had them in many years. What would you recommend I try?


I'm pretty new to cigars, but was given a Rare Corojo & thought it was a very enjoyable smoke. Inexpensive & I can't seem to find a negative review of it anywhere.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, my quest ended early. Found several places that sold the locked-in humidity singles but all were Macanudo Cafe Rothschild. Never smoked a Mac so there will be no biased opinion.

I will be waiting about a week or so to do the reviews so they can be smoked near the same time. One is now open and comfortable in my tupperdor at just below 65%. The other will be smoked ROOTP. Both will be paired with som summertime adult beverage.

Do not hold your breath while waiting for my reviews!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> OK, my quest ended early. Found several places that sold the locked-in humidity singles but all were Macanudo Cafe Rothschild. Never smoked a Mac so there will be no biased opinion.
> 
> I will be waiting about a week or so to do the reviews so they can be smoked near the same time. One is now open and comfortable in my tupperdor at just below 65%. The other will be smoked ROOTP. Both will be paired with som summertime adult beverage.
> 
> Do not hold your breath while waiting for my reviews!


Well since you got the Macanudo. I think I will runs down the street and grab a couple of the punch because I have only had one punch rare corojo ever


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey gang, as the Business Development Director at Boveda, I thought I'd help you out with some of the differences you'll encounter with some of the single-serve or "sampler" packaging out there. Cigars with a Boveda inside always use our 69% (different sizes, depending on number of cigars) for 1 year from packaging. That Boveda is adding or removing moisture, depending on conditions, to make sure that cigar is pristine, even if it wasn't when it originally went into the package. This is due to variations in the (generally) open-air factories. The General Cigar packaging is different - Punch, Partagas, Macanudo - just use a foil film that locks in whatever moisture those cigars had on the day, time and place of packaging. What's in there is in there forever, whether it's too little, the perfect or too much moisture. That explains much of the burn and taste differences referenced here. 

We're also seeing a sampler pack which uses a wetted material not unlike what you'd find soaking up juice under meat in packaging at the grocery store. This wet material is separated from the cigars by a plastic wall that holds back the water but not the water vapor. Since it doesn't have any moisture regulation capability, the RH inside is a very high 80%-85%.

While you could very well have a great cigar that comes from packaging that doesn't use Boveda, the packaging that does use Boveda is always guaranteed to be perfectly maintained (for a year) so it's in the ideal condition, every time - even if it's not the type/style/flavor of cigar you prefer. Cheers! Charlie


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

cprsquared said:


> Hey gang, as the Business Development Director at Boveda, I thought I'd help you out with some of the differences you'll encounter with some of the single-serve or "sampler" packaging out there. Cigars with a Boveda inside always use our 69% (different sizes, depending on number of cigars) for 1 year from packaging. That Boveda is adding or removing moisture, depending on conditions, to make sure that cigar is pristine, even if it wasn't when it originally went into the package. This is due to variations in the (generally) open-air factories. The General Cigar packaging is different - Punch, Partagas, Macanudo - just use a foil film that locks in whatever moisture those cigars had on the day, time and place of packaging. What's in there is in there forever, whether it's too little, the perfect or too much moisture. That explains much of the burn and taste differences referenced here.
> 
> We're also seeing a sampler pack which uses a wetted material not unlike what you'd find soaking up juice under meat in packaging at the grocery store. This wet material is separated from the cigars by a plastic wall that holds back the water but not the water vapor. Since it doesn't have any moisture regulation capability, the RH inside is a very high 80%-85%.
> 
> While you could very well have a great cigar that comes from packaging that doesn't use Boveda, the packaging that does use Boveda is always guaranteed to be perfectly maintained (for a year) so it's in the ideal condition, every time - even if it's not the type/style/flavor of cigar you prefer. Cheers! Charlie


great post, that's a lot of awesome information.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought a rare corojo and a bareknuckle. But I'm gonna sit on them for a while first. I am really interested to read FUZZY's reviews


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Every time I stop at a Fastrip I'm tempted to grab one to smoke on my lunch break. After reading all the replies, I think I'll pull the trigger and grab one.


----------



## Sp33d3y (May 21, 2014)

We had a Drew Estate event at my local shop back in December, he was giving out some of the Acid sticks in the packages with the Boveda packs. Took me a week to get to it (he gave me 5pack of MUWAT's as a sampler "birthday" gift, they kind of took priority) but it was a good smoke. Not my favorite taste wise (even though I started with Acids and infused cigars, I have since come to appreciate natural flavors) , but it still maintained the DE quality one would expect, almost perfect draw and burn, like right out of a humidor. The "plastic" the package was made out of felt pretty stout, it was thick and didn't seem like anything would leak humidity wise. And as a bonus, I got a humipack for my travel case. Perfect timing since mine was about dry. I'd say its a success on the manufacturers part. Maybe give us some more choices on what to pick up in a "OH CRAP--left the cigar(s) at home" moment.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i actually just found the drew estate ones at a local B&M shop and im not a fan of acid but was thinking about getting one myself. the acid ones have a bodeva pack which has my thumbs up


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

I have never tried one of these. Having said that, I think it is a fantastic idea! If they work even somewhat ok, there are a bunch of reasons why I'm glad they exist:

1) You can go buy a cigar of acceptable quality at 2am from almost any gas station or walmart. It doesn't come up very often that I would need to do that, but imagine getting 50 miles down the road on the way to a camping trip and realizing you forgot to bring any sticks.

2) Because nobody at said gas stations or walmarts are likely to have a clue how to maintain a humidor, these packs take the question of how the cigars were stored out of consideration.

3) also YOU do not have to maintain a humidor for these, you can just stick one in your backpack for months on end, and it should be fine.

4) The package weighs next to nothing, so perfect for backpacking when you might not want to use a traveldor.

It's unlikely that I'll ever buy any of these (since I'm usually well-prepared when I leave the house, and would rather put my sticks in a crush-proof tube while I backpack), but it's nice to know that the option exists!


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

So my local shop has 'em for $2.61...I bought 4. lol, i'll get into them probably tomorrow. I always let mine sit out for about 15 mins before burning.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

The only issue I could see as a fault with these packs is the temp that they're kept at. Other than that, if you like any of these brands, I say go for it. At <$3 per, what's to loose?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'm curious about the RH of the humi pak. I was in one store that had put together 5ers in plastic bags with a 72% Boveda inside. Too high RH for my tastes.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Joe Sticks said:


> I'm curious about the RH of the humi pak. I was in one store that had put together 5ers in plastic bags with a 72% Boveda inside. Too high RH for my tastes.


True but that's better than too low RH. Plus, most online retailers keep theirs around 70% to compensate for shipping. I see what you're saying though, and you're right. If you wanted to smoke it right away, then 72% is WAY too high.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigars in drugstore humi paks....what could possibly go wrong?🙄


----------



## 59smokes (May 10, 2017)

I've had a few, which have all been just a bit over-humidified. But a slightly over-humidified, decent cigar beats the heck out of your other gas station options! I usually grab them on road trips when I have the sudden urge for a good smoke.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

59smokes said:


> I've had a few, which have all been just a bit over-humidified. But a slightly over-humidified, decent cigar beats the heck out of your other gas station options! I usually grab them on road trips when I have the sudden urge for a good smoke.


There are good smokes at gas stations? I have got to know what those are as I've been bringing my own premium hand rolled cigars with me on road trips ...this could be a sub forum like Anthony Bourdain....Parts Unknown ...discovering great cigars along Route 66 gas stations.:wink2:


----------



## 59smokes (May 10, 2017)

Cigary said:


> There are good smokes at gas stations? I have got to know what those are as I've been bringing my own premium hand rolled cigars with me on road trips ...this could be a sub forum like Anthony Bourdain....Parts Unknown ...discovering great cigars along Route 66 gas stations.:wink2:


I had to do a double-take (or triple-take) the first time I saw Punch and Macanudo in a gas station. Thought I needed to visit the eye doctor. But low & behold, actual cigars in the gas station!

I usually travel with cigars as well. But when I don't, I inevitably wish that I had... and these little humidity pack smokes are a far cry better than a box of Black & Milds!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

59smokes said:


> I had to do a double-take (or triple-take) the first time I saw Punch and Macanudo in a gas station. Thought I needed to visit the eye doctor. But low & behold, actual cigars in the gas station!
> 
> I usually travel with cigars as well. But when I don't, I inevitably wish that I had... and these little humidity pack smokes are a far cry better than a box of Black & Milds!


Investing in a Herf A Dor is well worth the money....auction prices start at around $10 for a 15 count size and I keep one in my SUV. I rarely if ever would buy a cigar at Circle K or Speedway....I've had my 'man card' pulled on me twice and 3 times I'm out for good. I know that's snobby...but then again I don't buy my underwear at truck stops either...gotta be my upbringing.:mmph:


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

The Punch's were awesome. A bit wet but burned great, tasted great for burning 3 whilst imbibing beverages.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Was at a Casino yesterday, they were selling Monte No.2 white, Punch (not sure which) RYJ also not sure which one, there were 5 or 6 choices in a plastic tube with a 69 Bov, said guaranteed to stay fresh for 1 year, cheapest was $16, the Monte was $22, didnt buy one as i had my own with me.


----------

